# mk4 Black Templar Sword Brethren



## titan136

Hey all, new on the forums but I thought I'd post a few minis I finished tonight:

these are "doghouse" truescale marines that use MK4 armor and are the latest addition to my almost 3000 point Black Templars army.


----------



## Cadian81st

Wow. those are awesome. The highlights especially. Great work man.


----------



## Death 0F Angels

definatly want to see some more of your force after seeing these.


----------



## bl0203

Looks great, post some more stuff. :victory:


----------



## Ludoldus

Even though I'm not a fan of Doghouse's technique, i think those guys look fantastic, well done. +rep.


----------



## Jacobite

Looking very nice there. Like previously said, the black highlights are great as well as the actual conversions. MK 4 torsos really lend themselves well to Doghouses way.


----------



## kungfoomasta

very nice i would like to see more of your army


----------



## TrentLanthier

Darn those are fantastic! Love to see more.


----------



## titan136

Thanks guys, glad you like them. Other aspects of my army can be seen here:









to view closeups go here: http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j232/ultramarines/Black Templars/


----------



## Dirge Eterna

I saw the dread close up and it is GODLY!!! Love the knight-style head! And the scripwork on the vehicles is at least worth a few puny rep!

-Dirge


----------



## Jacobite

That is one very nice army you have there titan. As Dirge said the Dread looks brillaint as do the mutimelta turrets on the Crusaders. That idea is genuis! I may have to steal that.


----------



## bl0203

Ludoldus said:


> Even though I'm not a fan of Doghouse's technique, i think those guys look fantastic, well done. +rep.


Whats doghouse's technique???


----------



## Griddon

One awesome army there. Must take serious patience to convert a whole army to truescale, never mind the quality paint job. 

Great skills.


----------



## Dracomancer

@bl0203: the "Doghouse technique" refers to making larger, more true-scale marines by using the new(ish) plastic chaos warrior legs and GS, you can find a tutorial to making them here 

Cracking work as always Titan, i've been following your progress over on AB, and your stuff is always an inspiration :good:.


----------



## bl0203

Dracomancer said:


> @bl0203: the "Doghouse technique" refers to making larger, more true-scale marines by using the new(ish) plastic chaos warrior legs and GS, you can find a tutorial to making them here
> 
> Cracking work as always Titan, i've been following your progress over on AB, and your stuff is always an inspiration :good:.


Cool, thanks dude.


----------



## lordmat0

Very nice black templars you got there mate!


----------



## Cadian81st

I like the crusaders and the droppod the best actually. Awesome work.


----------



## titan136

Thanks for all the positive comments guys!

I'm a huge fan of doghouse's work and if i had more skill with greenstuff, I would attempt to make a lot more of these guys. I've actually got a friend who's going to be converting about 45 legs for me for a per-heresy army.

I would have posted this thread as an on-going project but there are only about 3 squads left before i consider the army complete so I didn't see a point. I will, instead post the units individually as I finish them. 

Next up: BIKES


----------



## Anphicar

Really, i have no complaints.

It is a very creative, very well-posed, very-well painted army.

You should be damn proud.


----------



## Damned Fist

Outstanding work bud! I would be proud to have an army like this on the table. Keep it up:victory:


----------

